# (LA) GRHRCH Shaq's Hard To Handle QA2 (FC AFC "Shaq" x CFC Baypoints My Girl)



## jwilliamsdvm (Jun 6, 2011)

*(LA) GRHRCH Shaq's Hard To Handle QA2 (FC AFC "Shaq" x CFC Baypoints My Girl)*

View attachment 52577


*GRHRCH Shaq's Hard To Handle QA2 ("Taz") @ STUD*
(FC AFC Wood River's Franchise x CFC Baypoints My Girl (Open 2nd))

EIC and CNM clear
OFA Hips Good, Elbows Normal
CERF clear

Taz has a Qualifying WIN, and placements include 1st, 2nd, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and numerous JAM's.

He is a high rolling retriever who is an absolute team player and runs phenomenal blinds. He was QA2 at two years of age and, in limited hunt tests, he passed two consecutive Grands.

He has an incredibly strong field trial pedigree, including a special Dam line. His Dam has an Open 2nd and has qualified for the Canadian National numerous times, including being a finalist. The line includes 4 consecutive generations of females who were CNFC's.

Taz has two siblings with All Age points, including 3 QAA and 3 MH siblings.

View Pedigree:
http://huntinglabpedigree.com/printready.asp?id=46378

Pedigree includes: 

FC AFC Wood River's Franchise ( BLK )	
FC AFC Hawkeye's Candlewood Shadow ( BLK )	
FC-AFC Webshire's Honest Abe (2003 Retriever Hall of Fame) ( BLK )
3xNFC- FC-AFC Candlewood's Tanks A Lot (1997 Hall of Fame) ( BLK )
FC AFC Chena River Wild Lady ( BLK )	
2xNAFC 2xCNAFC FC CFC Ebonstar Lean Mac ( BLK )
FC-AFC-CNFC-CAFC Chena River No Surprise (2004 Hall of Fame) ( BLK )
CFC Baypoint's My Girl QAA ( BLK )	
FC-AFC Fordland's Bored Out Ford 2011 Hall of Fame ( BLK )	
2xNAFC 2xCNAFC FC CFC Ebonstar Lean Mac ( BLK )
HRCH Dust Devil's Desert Duk MH *** ( BLK )
FC Carronade's Last Survivor ( BLK )


Available to titled bitches.
Contact Justin Williams
[email protected] or send PM


----------

